
Big Pimping (2010) - Tomte
http://www.thecrimereport.org/archive/big-pimping/
======
NotSammyHagar
Man, that's horrible. Prosecutors afraid to prosecute pimps because it's hard.
Prosecutors should be willing to lose a few cases in the aim of scaring those
folks off. That reminds me of James Comey, who met a group of prosecutors he
was surpervising and basically said "Who has always won their cases?". Then he
told them they were not trying hard enough, they should lose sometimes. Like
almost no federal prosecutors prosecuted the financial crimes after the 2008-9
recession

~~~
jbigelow76
<Edit> _Quoting_ </Edit> James Comey lecturing people on how to pick their
battles in post 2016 is pretty rich.

Edit: Wanted to clarify that the time of the Comey of anecdote didn't occur
after 2016 isn't suspect, but putting stock in it after then should be.

~~~
AQuantized
Seems like he took his own advice in a sense, given that his point was that
it's sometimes worth picking battles you're likely to lose.

